# SOUTH OF BRISTOL



## 99744 (Jun 21, 2006)

CAN ANYONE RECOMEND AN OVERNIGHT STOP JUST SOUTH OF BRISTOL I SHALL BE GOING DOWN M5 AND HEADING FOR PAIGNTON
THANKS #-o


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

cc site bristol
seafront burnham on sea far end near sailing club
bedminster down (A38 bristol airport from avonmouth)
3 layby's on A38 one flat just past w/c/m/homes coming from bristol or 2 miles from m5/highbridge J 22 (follow bristol airport )
truck stop J 24 north petherton not the services turn left at 2nd r/about just past the pub on the left


----------



## 95367 (Jun 6, 2005)

Also near J24. 

Turn off for the services and keep going. There is a layby by Somerfield's Warehouse. Likely to be noisy during the week with all the lorries coming and going but shouldn't be too bad at weekends (if you can get in.)

If you head towards Bridgwater from that 2nd roundabout, there is a large layby on the right that you could use but it gets full. If you keep going you come to another roundabout next to Langdons depot. Turn right here and you're on a road that runs through the small business park. That's usually fairly clear and the estate is quite quiet. Never tried it so I don't know how it gets patrolled (security, Police etc)

Down the end of that road is a small turn off signposted Burrowbridge. Take that and you end up on a lane that runs by the canal. It's quite wide here so you might get away with it on the bit before you go under the motorway. Boat & Anchor pub is just past the motorway bridge!


----------

